# Bengal breeders



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good, reasonably priced, Bengal breeders? I ask because my Dad's beloved Bengal, Charmine, had to be PTS last night because of internal bleeding. They do not know what caused it, she had her shots, but the vet said she might have had Feline Lukemia before they got her, her immune was down to a one when normal is in the range of thirteen. She was very ill and since her immunity was so far depleted, she couldn't be saved. Dad made the tuff decision to have her put down at the ER last night and is completely heart broke. He was toally attached to her and her to him. I'll try and get a picture of her for you but Mom and I would like to find him a kitten for Father's Day the same color and it's proving very difficult. They live in Arizona, so the closer the better. Thanks to all.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay so this is the best picture I can come up with off hand, at least you can kind of see her coloring...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are a few sites I Googled from Arizona. So sorry about Charmine.  

http://www.sonoranbengals.com/

http://www.rainbowvalleybengals.com/

http://www.absoluteexotics.org/


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I called the last in your list and they just had three litters! Five of the kittens are snows, like Charmine, here's hoping one turns out to be Marbled! They are reasonably priced too and the lady was very nice. The other breeder mom got in touch with wante $2000 for a kitten! $500 snds soooo much better! TY!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope it works out for you - LOVELY cat by the way.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dad's kitty, it's so hard to lose the little buggers. 

I don't know what the going rate is for a Bengal, but assuming all things are equal (e.g. one isn't a breeding kitten vs a pet quality kitten) the vast difference in prices would have me concerned. I don't know which one is out of line....but be sure to really check out the breeder. Here's a thread on finding a good breeder:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16115


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> I don't know what the going rate is for a Bengal, but assuming all things are equal (e.g. one isn't a breeding kitten vs a pet quality kitten) the vast difference in prices would have me concerned. I don't know which one is out of line....


A pet quality Bengal is generally $500 - $800 from a reputable breeder. Any lower and I'd be concerned. Now there are some breeders that chagre a lot more than that, perhaps they have a sought after "line" so decide they can charge through the roof.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

We were figuring about $500 or so, so it worked out well. She actually wanted $600 but knocked the price down because of the situatn. I thought that was very nice of her. She seems very nice and knowledgable. She's a member of the ASPCA or somthing and some sorte of Bengal club. She does the health checks and certificuts and seems to take good care of her cats. I asked a ton of questions and she answered them knowledgably. I have older(older as in old enough to make their own $, I'm the oldest lol) siblings who are going in on this with me. Mom, myself, my 20 yo sister, my 19 yo brother and my 16 yo brother are all chipping in $100 a peice so the kitty would be from the whole family. I hope it will mean something more to him comming from the lot of us.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's good to hear that the price is in line....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure it will mean the world to your Dad! :luv 

What great kids your parents raised.


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Aw, I was sorry to hear about Charmine, but what your family is doing for your dad is so nice and thoughtful...brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Your so sweet to do this for your Dad. Make sure you post lots of pics on the big day. 

Run free at the bridge Charmine


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply, thank you for the kind words. We put a deposit down for a female the same color she was! SO exited! Really am sorry it took so long, my life is chaotic right now. I have a dog in labor as we speak, my brother, ugh, let's just say that he's in trouble! Hubby's in Afghanistan and I'm puting up a swing set(wooden) and a new tramp up for the kids since it's so nice right now. I was told that we get pics when the kitties are two weeks. I'll make sure to post them for you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you! :yellbounce :jump :smiles 

Hope the puppies come out o.k.  

I have a brother like that, too. :roll: 

Your hubby will be in my prayers. :angel


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

TY, thought I'd post a pic of the new pups delivered via c-section, can't help it too exited lol...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! How adorable! I thought they'd be pinker and less colorful, but they're beautiful! C-section? You're life IS chaotic! 8O 

Glad they came out o.k., no matter how! :luv


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

8O Puppies!!!!!!! Yay!!!! 

I want!!!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I updated in the Meet my kitty section lol... I also wanted to show you how sweet the little pups turned out!
This is the last pic I got of the tri before he went to his new home...








And I still have the little Blenheim boy, he goes to his new home in August!...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*O M Gosh!*

It almost makes me want a puppy! I can hardly stand how cute they are! :luv :luv


----------

